# Good starter fish?



## hippyman (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm sort of new to this hobby, other than keeping some guppies when I was a kid, and just now got a place big enough for an aquarium, and I have my eye on a 75 gallon tank, for reefs. I've measured already, and I have space to eventually get 2 of these tanks. I might eventually make the other one a predator tank, but for now, I was wondering what would be some good starter fish for a reef tank? I do know I would like to have an eel species, other than that, I'm pretty open.


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

dont buy any ornamental inverts.. they are like twinkies for eels. make sure you check out a compatability chart as eels dont tend to get along with alot of fish without problems. basically if they can fit it in their mouth and its able to be caught assume its on the menu.


----------



## hippyman (Dec 26, 2009)

eagleANTH said:


> dont buy any ornamental inverts.. they are like twinkies for eels. make sure you check out a compatability chart as eels dont tend to get along with alot of fish without problems. basically if they can fit it in their mouth and its able to be caught assume its on the menu.


How about a blue starfish, are they compatible?


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

you may see issues with all inverts... he may not be able to eat the starfish in one bite but im sure it could snack on a leg or two and come back for seconds.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would save the Eel for the predator tank myself. I would also let the tank run with just your sand and LR for as long as you can handle it because the longer you wait the fewer problems you will have down the road. What fish were you thinking of adding to your reef because that would help us to give you ideas on what to put in first.


----------



## hippyman (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, now that most of my plans for predators are changing, I'm gonna have to do somemore looking around, but I do know I'm very fond of invertabrates, specifically the blue starfish.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

IMO you will need a mature tank with alot of LR for a Blue Linkia to have a chance to survive. I only say that so you may consider waiting till your tank ages for at least 9 months with 12-15 being better and yes they are a beautifull star.


----------



## hippyman (Dec 26, 2009)

archer772 said:


> IMO you will need a mature tank with alot of LR for a Blue Linkia to have a chance to survive. I only say that so you may consider waiting till your tank ages for at least 9 months with 12-15 being better and yes they are a beautifull star.


Are blue linkia compatible with red sea urchins? I've been trying to find a solid answer, and gotten different answers from different sites.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have never had a problem with urchins and stars, I have had the LS Urchins and the Pincushions with stars and no problems


----------

